# MEDICATION ALERT  PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE {ppa}



## Jillaroo (Sep 11, 2013)

Subject: MEDICATION ALERT !!!
Phenylpropanolamine (PPA)

I am forwarding a list of other medications that currently use PPA.  These medicines are supposedly being recalled but my mother just purchased this medication less than two weeks ago.  Pharmaceutical companies have known about this danger for years, we unfortunately, did not.
I urge you to review the list of medicines with PPA and avoid these medications.  All drugs containing PHENYLPROPANOLAMINE are dangerous.  You may want to try calling the 800 number listed on most drug boxes and inquire about a REFUND.  Please read this CAREFULLY.  Also, please pass this on to everyone you know.  STOP TAKING anything containing this ingredient.  It has been linked to increased hemorrhagic stroke (bleeding in brain) among women ages 18-49 in the three days after starting use of medication. Problems were not found in men, but the FDA recommended that everyone (even children) seek alternative medicine.
The following medications contain Phenylpropanolamine:
·         Acutrim Diet Gum Appetite Suppressant 
·         Acutrim Plus Dietary Supplements 
·         Acutrim Maximum Strength Appetite Control 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Children's Cold Medicine Effervescent 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold medicine (cherry or orange) 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold Medicine Original 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Cough Medicine Effervescent 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Flu Medicine 
·         Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Sinus Effervescent 
·         Alka Seltzer Plus Night-Time Cold Medicine 
·         BC Allergy Sinus Cold Powder 
·         BC Sinus Cold Powder 
·         Comtrex Flu Therapy & Fever Relief 
·         Day & Night Contac 12-Hour Cold Capsules 
·         Contac 12 Hour Caplets 
·         Coricidin D Cold, Flu & Sinus 
·         Dexatrim Caffeine Free 
·         Dexatrim Extended Duration 
·         Dexatrim Gelcaps 
·         Dexatrim Vitamin C/Caffeine Free 
·        Dimetapp Cold & Allergy Chewable Tablets 
·         Dimetapp Cold & Cough Liqui-Gels 
·         Dimetapp DM Cold & Cough Elixir 
·         Dimetapp Elixir 
·         Dimetapp 4 Hour Liquid Gels 
·         Dimetapp 4 Hour Tablets 
·         Dimetapp 12 Hour Extentabs Tablets 
·         Naldecon DX Pediatric Drops 
·         Permathene Mega-16 
·         Robitussin CF 
·         Tavist-D 12 Hour Relief of Sinus & Nasal Congestion 
·         Triaminic DM Cough Rel! ief 
·         Triaminic Expectorant Chest & Head 
·         Triaminic Syrup ! ! Cold & amp; Allergy 
·         Triaminic Triaminicol Cold & Cough 
·         I just found out and called the 800# on the container for Triaminic and 
·         they informed me that they are voluntarily recalling the following medicines 
·         because of a certain ingredient that is causing strokes and seizures in 
·         children: 
·         Orange 3D Cold & Allergy Cherry (Pink) 
·         3D Cold & Cough Berry
·         3D Cough Relief Yellow 3D Expectorant


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 11, 2013)

You had me worried there for a while Jillaroo. I thought you were speaking personally about your mother.

I did wonder and did a google of the second sentence and found out that this email is true but outdated.

Here is a link to the FDA fact  sheet  :
http://web.archive.org/web/20001206143300/http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/ppa/default.htm

Also an FDA Q & A sheet (dated 2000) http://web.archive.org/web/20010107203100/http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/ppa/qa.htm

I don't think we need be too alarmed in 2013.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> You had me worried there for a while Jillaroo. I thought you were speaking personally about your mother.
> 
> I did wonder and did a google of the second sentence and found out that this email is true but outdated.
> 
> ...




Yes, being 2013, we have _new_ drugs to be worried about .. PPA isn't one of them at present.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 11, 2013)

_*OOPS sorry i should have deleted that bit, but one does need to be aware of what we are putting into our bodies and it wouldn't surprise me if it is still being used*_


----------



## Rainee (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree Jillaroo.. you just never know what is causing pain... I have just found out this week why my 
legs ache so much as I was taking panadol and codeine and sure enough in the papers this week it said 
that those two combined in over the counter medicines can  make the pain worse than 
taking it away, so stopped taking them and just plain panadol and the legs are a lot better.. not perfect 
but can manage a little better.. we need to really know the dangers of meds we take or buy over the counter..


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't buy any meds over the counter unless my GP tells me to. So far he has only recommended a vitamin D supplement. Everything else is prescribed and he monitors me very closely to make sure I'm not experiencing unfortunate side effects.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I don't think we need be too alarmed in 2013.



Be alarmed.  Be very alarmed...


----------

